# la fine è il mio inizio



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2012)

Tre mesi prima di morire, Tiziano Terzani chiama il figlio Folco a Orsigna, nella loro casa di montagna, per raccontargli la sua vita. Padre e figlio si incontrano sotto un albero, unico testimone un registratore, e parlano della vita passata, delle passioni e dei divertimenti. 

Terzani racconta cose di cui prima non ha mai parlato: l'infanzia povera a Firenze e i primi passi nel mondo del giornalismo. 
I grandi momenti della sua vita - la violenza della guerra in Vietnam, la delusione del comunismo in Cina, l'orrore del futuro visto in Giappone - si alternano ai ricordi personali di viaggi avventurosi in zone proibite, di incontri con spie, e di passioni che lo hanno portato a collezionare migliaia di libri, statue tibetane e gabbie piene di uccelli esotici. 

Ed è così che parola dopo parola, ricordo dopo ricordo, Terzani si mostra in tutta la sua pienezza: un uomo dalla vita intensa, colorata ed energica, un viaggiatore d'eccezione, un testimone non sempre comodo che ha attraversato gli eventi della Storia, le guerre e i grandi temi politici degli ultimi cinquant'anni. 

"La fine è il mio inizio" è una biografia parlata, il testamento di un padre che cerca di passare al figlio l'essenza di quello che nella vita ha imparato e soprattutto, l'ultimo libro che Tiziano Terzani ci ha lasciato, l'ultima tappa di un lungo cammino per il mondo alla ricerca della verità. 

"Questo è stato il mio viatico: viaggiare per il mondo alla ricerca della verità."


----------

